
Security for Elasticsearch is now free - 7171u
https://www.elastic.co/blog/security-for-elasticsearch-is-now-free
======
ameyv
Great news! Although we use Elastic cloud on AWS, this is great addition to
open source. Now real question is whether Elastic team did this to stop Amazon
Opensource elastic stack (see here [https://opendistro.github.io/for-
elasticsearch/](https://opendistro.github.io/for-elasticsearch/)).

This looks like early contention plan to fields ELK users from going to
amazon.

------
beilabs
Good news and a welcome addition. Too many elasticsearch clusters have been
completely exposed and have been leaking data.

In our case we've had elasticsearch container behind our firewall only exposed
to our application servers behind a reverse proxy. Did the trick.

------
altharaz
Is it also opensource? Or just free?

